# Just wanted to introduce myself ...#



## anne39 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi, 
just wanted to introduce myself ... 

I have been TTC for 6 years and have had 3 IVF attempts. On the last attempt I got a BFP and was ecstatic but then had bleeding from 11 weeks and just as things were starting to look more promising I miscarried at 17 weeks. This was without a doubt one of the worst times of my life and I still find it hard to accept that this has happened to us after all we have been through. 

Our latest FET in March was not successful and some recent pregnancy news from well meaning friends has only made me feel even more sad and isolated. I have a follow up appointment at the ARGC on Thursday so hopefully that will make me feel back in control ... but I will be back on the rollercoaster with all the highs and lows to come. 

Just reading the many posts and articles on this site has really helped - thank you - although there are times when I just can't believe that so many of us have to go through this heartache. I only hope I can provide some measure of support to others at some point in time. 

Sarah


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

So sorry to hear of your loss  

You have definately come to the right place for support and understanding 

please feel free to take a look around the boards and introduce yourself

love
suzie xx


----------



## sharyn (Apr 15, 2007)

hello hun.. im a newbie 2 and have already had some really friendly replies to my posts.. so sorry to hear of your bad news.. i know we all say it, but dont give up! im waiting to find the right time to have frozen et at the mo(had 1 failed icsi in january).. chin up hunnie.. sending you loadsa dust x tc x sharyn x


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Sarah, 

I cannot offer any advice as we are at the start of our journey and haven't yet undergone any treatment. I just wanted to send you a hug and say I am very very sorry for your loss. You have endured such a lot and I wish you lots and lots of luck for the future. 

I hope you get your dream


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Sarah and welcome to FF 
Sorry to hear that you've had a rough ride hun. This site is really friendly and everyone here will give you lots of advice and support. Wishing you lots of luck with forthcoming tx.

Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Sarah,
Really sorry for your loss. I know it is heartbreaking but you keep going and be positive.
This site is great - everyone has been very supportive helpful and no one ever judges you. Sending you lots of     for your forthcoming treatment.


Lots of Luv Jo xxx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Sarah,

                          Welcome to fertility friends its a great site for advise and support.

So sorry to hear about your m/c Hun, Sending you a big hug  .

Goodluck for the future  .



                                                            Take care

                                                          Strawberries x


----------



## anne39 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for being so welcoming and supportive. Really makes me feel less alone
Sarah


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sarah and welcome to the site 

So sorry to hear of your problems with trying for a baby but you are not alone and this is a fantastic site that will offer plenty of support and advice.

I will leave u a couple of links on the site to try out.

Pregnacy loss.............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

Negative cycle...........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

ARGC board...........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=210.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Sarah

I have my "It is so unfair for all of us" head on today   I am sorry you have been through so much and my heart goes out to you, it really is not fair. I only recently joined FF but have found some comfort in knowing we are not alone in our quest for a little one. Take it easy xxx


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Sarah,
So so sorry for your loss hun, I know there are no words that can make it better but we are all here if you need a shoulder to cry on   or an ear to bash!  

Take care
Kathrynxx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Sarah

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, you have come to the right place to get info and vent your fustrations.... karmac has left you some great links..

All the best for your future treatments, I always have a ear to bend if needed!

Deb xxx


----------

